# First trapping season



## Roblor1985 (Feb 7, 2013)

First season trapping and here is just a few pics so far.

To date I have 6 raccoons and 2 red fox









This is my 2nd red fox. Caught on the same piece of property. Land owner has chickens and bees and needs/wants this foxes caught since they have taken a few chickens.









Biggest raccoon so far this season. It weighed 17lbs 9oz.

So far I am having a blast and have taken my son with my a few times (he is only 2). Hopefully the wife will go a few times and we can get family photos


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Congrats...Great Job !


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

Start em young, I take my 5 year old daughter everywhere! Deer, turkey, fishing, trapping, and predator hunting. She loves it.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice work ! I look forward to more pics.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Nice work on pinching them toes............................


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats. on the season so far, thanks for sharing.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Congrats on the success so far !


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Good start to your season--- looks like your gonna be stack'in some fur this year. :thumbsup:

awprint:


----------



## Bait washer (Feb 26, 2013)

Hats off to you for catching the 2 fox already in your first year .


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Bait washer said:


> Hats off to you for catching the 2 fox already in your first year .


You said it Bait Washer. I wonder how he did it ? Most first time trappers don't catch two fox that fast. He must had some help ?


----------



## Roblor1985 (Feb 7, 2013)

Yes I studied all summer on trapping and even practiced bedding and digging holes and blending the traps in.

The 2 foxes I caught: The first came off a scent post. I charred a piece of a log probably 8 to 10 inches long and just a few inches thick. Put that in the ground at an angle and put a few drops of pro mix fox urine on it. After a few days I got the first vixen.

The 2nd fox came after we got some snow. I walked around and saw where the foxes were coming and going. I saw an area where they circle this big trash pile (old rail road ties, grass clippings etc..) and put a dirt hole in and a trap. Got the next vixen within 6 hours.

I'll post a pic of the fur tonight. I turned her on the board this morning.


----------



## Roblor1985 (Feb 7, 2013)

I can't forget all the knowledge azpredatorhunter dropped on me via PM.


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

nice work on your first and second fox, sounds like you had some great advice from someone who knows plenty of tricks....break in that catch circle right!


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Roblor1985 said:


> I can't forget all the knowledge azpredatorhunter dropped on me via PM.


 Thanx Roblor1985, I try to help when I can... I hope you pass on what you learn to the next generation of trappers.


----------



## DesertGhost (Nov 6, 2010)

nice. keep after it!!!! pile up that fur!


----------



## Kiyotes (Aug 18, 2014)

Nice job, you can never stop learning.


----------



## Roblor1985 (Feb 7, 2013)

I had 2 days off and set some raccoon traps and 1 K9 trap. No raccoons but got my third red fox.









Here is the catch/hold photo:









My first fox was taken off a scent post. My next 2 have been taken from the exact same spot with the same setup. Just a dirt hole going under the railroad tie and using grass and stuff to block the sides and funnel the fox to the trap. Using a 1.5 for foxes.


----------



## Roblor1985 (Feb 7, 2013)

All 3 foxes have been vixens. Does that mean anything? Are they easier to seduce into a trap than the males?


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Congrats... fox are easy to skin and flesh, raccoon not so easy to flesh. Plus you'll get more $ for fox.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Roblor1985 said:


> All 3 foxes have been vixens. Does that mean anything? Are they easier to seduce into a trap than the males?


the males should be out roaming soon... did you save the urine? if you use some of the female urine at your sets you'll catch the males.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

I've always found females easier to seduce--- usually after a bit of wine.--------> :roflmao:

awprint:


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

catcapper said:


> I've always found females easier to seduce--- usually after a bit of wine.--------> :roflmao:
> 
> awprint:


 And without the urine.


----------



## Roblor1985 (Feb 7, 2013)

You guys crack me up


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

catcapper said:


> I've always found females easier to seduce--- usually after a bit of wine.--------> :roflmao:


the four legged ones are MUCH cheaper to seduce too................ :smile:

awprint:


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

catcapper said:


> I've always found females easy to seduce--- usually after a bit of wine.--------> :roflmao:
> 
> awprint:


 I fixed that for you cat... it just didn't sound right.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Thank you Eric.

awprint:


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Thanx for the post and photos . Ive only caught that many foxes in snares ... accidentally !! Keep us up to date on your line


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

My trapping line has gone cold, literally. The temperature dropped and we got a bit of snow. I haven't seen a raccoon since Saturday. The beaver that I'm after also hasn't come out to chew on the trees. Right now the forecast says that we won't break freezing until at least a week from Wednesday. I sure hope the raccoons don't stay denned up for that long.


----------



## Roblor1985 (Feb 7, 2013)

Yeah been raccoon calling a few times this week and have had 0 responses. Called day and night. Temps have been cold - like negatives with the wind chill. Got in the high 30s today but rain all afternoon and night. Supposed to get ice and what not tonight. I have no traps out anymore. Season ends in 14 days. Think I am done with this crap weather. I will hit it harder next year. Might try for some mink this spring (February). Got a few spots where I have found mink poo and mink tracks (around a pond and down in a creek).


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

Roblor,

If you catch a fox you're lucky. 2 Fox and you have a clue. 3 and you're on a roll. * You are doing it right *and it's a load of fun to catch the little chicken thieves. I use to carry one of my boys on my back to check sets when they were about 5. Glad you can take your daughter with. Many canine trappers say never to take another person on your line...ok. I throw that one out the window, but I did have the children stand back a little while I was making/re-making sets. FWIW: 1.5's are fine fox traps and some guys swear by them, however I like a #2 for all season...weather gets nasty the #2 has a little more guts and reach.


----------



## Roblor1985 (Feb 7, 2013)

Well I kind of went against the grain on my trapping. I never used gloves. I never used anything to kneel on. I would dig up some fresh dirt from the woods and rub it into my hands and my pants and then get to work on making my sets. The last fox I trapped I had my buddy and his son with me and they helped make it.

I'm still going to try hunting fox there until the season for that ends in Feb. Next trapping season I'm going to put traps on 2 or 3 different properties that I have permission and hopefully bag more fox and a few coyotes. I had a blast this trapping season even though it didn't catch a ton of crittters. I got just enough to learn and get that needed experience to hit Em hard next season.


----------

